# Tomahawk Bows



## Allen Oliver (Jun 8, 2008)

Anybody ever owned or shot any of the Tomahawk Bows?Thinking about ordering one of the Woodland Hunter models and I just wanted to get some opinions from evryone. Everyone is always so helpful here and always gives good advice. How bout it Al you probally have one.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2008)

hey bud i think fountian has a barta bow for sale on here ......tomahawk makes them i think!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 8, 2008)

I am also interested in the Tomohawk bows, but I dont know much about them. They look really nice.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry Allen, I have never owned one so I cannot be of much help. Iwill say i have never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 9, 2008)

Never had one but they shure look good


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jun 9, 2008)

John Cooper said:


> hey bud i think fountian has a barta bow for sale on here ......tomahawk makes them i think!



Hey fountain any input. Once again I knew I could count on you guys for help.

Many Thanks and keep info coming.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jun 9, 2008)

Only thing I know about Tomahawk bows is that the gal shooting one in their ad on Tradgang looks like Jennifer Anniston.  That's enough to make me want one right there.

http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=14&t=001011


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 9, 2008)

Like mentioned above, I have never heard anything negative and I read a lot online in all the "forums".


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 9, 2008)

It's a shame you couldn't make the Howard Hill shoot.  There were a few of them floating around you could have tried.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 10, 2008)

Papalapin, I like the way you think.


----------



## robert carter (Jun 10, 2008)

The bow TJ has is not a t-hawk.It is named a Barta bow but is acually made like the old Martin bushbow and made by Martin as well. It is a good bow non the less. My buddy John had a takedown t-hawk and it was a fine bow.Good speed and forgiving and well made.Probably more comparable to a Savannah maybe a tad faster . If I was after a hybrid I`d look at one of them or put that other couple of hundred bucks in and get a widow pl longbow. both are fine bows but for now my Hill bow makes me happy.RC


----------



## Mudfeather (Jun 12, 2008)

I ordered that bow for John that RC is talking about. It was a shooter and nice. My wife has a thrity five #er and I know I could kill a critter with it..


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jun 13, 2008)

*Many Thanks*

Thanks for all the input guys. Saving up moola, will probally order one next month.


----------

